# 310SG >>>Junk



## Roadwarrior (Mar 15, 2003)

One of the most tippest machine around. Lot's of power but don't pick the front bucket up very high.

The cat 420 looks to the best choice right now. And I have a case 580SL 4wd.

The Komatsu is a buckin bronco whe road riding it.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

I cant believe JD Did that! if you swing the boom to one side or the other and your landing gear isnt down the machine wants to go over. Stupid mistake on their part.


----------



## pml1 (Nov 23, 2003)

I've been in this crazy buisiness for 18 years, I OWN 3X310 sgSG AND 1X310 SE I've tryied then all, Case,Cat and JD. The most powerful,stable and reliable was the JD backhoe. we book 2000 hours a year on then, never tipped one and have been in pretty bad situations. JD has the best all around performance and is mid priced. Have any of you guys got comments on Volvo and New Hollands yet???? Harper Detroit Diesel just landed the New holland line and Volvo construction equipment.

PML


----------



## eortheain (Oct 9, 2003)

Aren't most backhoe loaders bucking broncos on asphalt? My JD 410E definitely is!


----------



## pml1 (Nov 23, 2003)

True but you got to get ride control, it's like driveing a caddy

PML


----------

